# Boarding Families Together out of Chicago?



## BethChicago (Mar 14, 2016)

[SIZE=10.5pt]Hi all, we are heading out on the CZ, from Chicago to Grand Junction next week. Family of 4, including 9 & 10 year old boys, booked into coach. So not little little kids, but young enough that we are hoping to all sit together (or at least one parent with each child.)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]I'm guessing the train will be pretty full, considering the sleepers are sold out and it is spring break time for many.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]I know that sleeper passengers are boarded separately, but do families get any sort of priority boarding, so we can sit together? Or do those seats get assigned at check in (so thus we should get there plenty early for check in?) [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Thanks for any help you can provide![/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]BLL[/SIZE]


----------



## BCL (Mar 14, 2016)

If you booked together, they will likely assign seats together. There is no priority boarding per se. They will most definitely do everything they can to keep families from being separated, including reassigning other passengers.

I don't know exactly how it works on the Chicago end. From Emeryville I found out that they assign you to a specific car (depending on destination) and you pick your own seats. Then as the cars fill up they note where passengers are seated and then start assigning seats for passengers on their manifest who will board later.

I do have limited experience with long-distance seating assignments, but every time my kid had a seat next to me. I rode solo on a longer trip, but that was where the crew first assigned a car, and outside the car I was assigned a seat.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 14, 2016)

They designate seats for families, and as BCL stated, they also designate cars based on destinations.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 14, 2016)

Most car attendants (CA) will place tags above groups of seats that say something like "Reserved for families or groups of 3 or more. When you board, the CA will probably direct you to them.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Mar 14, 2016)

When I rode coach a couple years ago (Albuquerque to L.A.) they boarded families with children first, then groups traveling together, and then single passengers.

I don't know how often that happens.


----------



## Jane (Mar 14, 2016)

The best answer I have: It depends (on day, attendant, moon phase, or some other yet to be determined indicator). I'll relate my personal experiences. (And Sleepers are only slightly different).

I'd venture to say that, boarding at the origin, your chances of satisfactory outcome may improve.

All experiences SouthWest Chief.

In coach - worst - roughly 20 years ago - as a group of 9 (6 12 year olds, 3 adults) we were boarded onto the lounge car in St. Louis bound for Albuquerque, summertime (filled with Boy Scouts headed for Philmont Scout Ranch) . We stated our wish to be seated together. The SURLY attendant informed us that as coach passengers we were entitled to TRANSIT. (And that could be in the lounge car, with no seat at all)!!!. Over the next hour or two, we were taken, one at a time, to a seat in the 3 (4?) coaches. I was last to be seated. During the night a nice young man (returned to his seat?) and found me there. When I asked if it was his seat he replied "No Ma'am", took his belonging from above my head and disappeared. In the morning, the look on the face of my seat mate, the Scout Master, as he awoke was priceless. (I'd love to run into the other end of that story some day!).

Extenuating circumstance - boarded with us was a group of special needs adults. I suppose that the choice to seat them in the same car trumped 6 12 year old boys (barely).

Individually and as a couple I have had: Open seating - any car. Open seating - specified car. Assigned seating. Assigned seating (boys on one side girls on the other). Assigned seating to seats already occupied. etc. Sometimes I could assume capacity, sometimes truly it seemed like control issues.

Also - beware the lounge car attendant! He/she can range from Cruise Director to Prison Warden.

Sleepers, while assigned, are just as random. From Service (Coffee, OJ, and Paper to the room...LIKE IN THE MOVIES!!!) to A room where the trash had not been emptied for the last 2 occupants; I had to ask the boys next-door to help me put down the bed, and I didn't see the attendant (call light on) for 11 hours until she came by at 4:45 an told me I need to get up and strip the bed. (I didn't).

So service is uneven. And, knowing all that, I'd go again in a heart beat. I love the train!

Have a WONDERFUL trip. Set your expectations for service at rock bottom. Enjoy your trip through America's back yard. It's a beautiful country.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 15, 2016)

During the heavily traveled times, like summer and holidays, the CA will reserve a section of their car just for families or groups. Starting in Chicago, you shouldn't have any problems sitting together. I do suggest not being near the end of those boarding.


----------



## tonys96 (Mar 15, 2016)

Jane said:


> In coach - worst - roughly 20 years ago - as a group of 9 (6 12 year olds, 3 adults) we were boarded onto the lounge car in St. Louis bound for Albuquerque, summertime (filled with Boy Scouts headed for Philmont Scout Ranch) . We stated our wish to be seated together. The SURLY attendant informed us that as coach passengers we were entitled to TRANSIT. (And that could be in the lounge car, with no seat at all)!!!. Over the next hour or two, we were taken, one at a time, to a seat in the 3 (4?) coaches. I was last to be seated. During the night a nice young man (returned to his seat?) and found me there. When I asked if it was his seat he replied "No Ma'am", took his belonging from above my head and disappeared. In the morning, the look on the face of my seat mate, the Scout Master, as he awoke was priceless. (I'd love to run into the other end of that story some day!).


my similar experience occurred back in the eighties.......two of us boarded TE at dallas and there were only two coach seats in the car we were assigned, not together, and we were told tough luck.....


----------



## BethChicago (Apr 27, 2016)

So I forgot to report back our experience, but it was great. (I'm the originator of this post).

We arrived a little over an hour before departure, enough time to grab a bite in Chicago's Union Station and then go to the waiting area. They had specific designated areas for families and older folks - if you were younger or traveling w/out small children, you were directed to a different waiting area.

About 10 min before boarding, they moved us to another small waiting room, right by the entrance to our track. Then they walked all of us who were in the "family / older folks" group out to the train. We were able to choose 4 seats together without a problem. Then the other singles, couples, etc. filed in within a few minutes.

I don't know if this was a special procedure because it was around spring break and the train was very full? But we really appreciated the attention for families. While our 9 & 10 year old boys might have WANTED to be further away from us  we thought it best to keep them close! For everyone's sake!


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 27, 2016)

Glad you had a great experience. During high capacity times, a few special procedures are used, like you saw. Hope you plan to travel on Amtrak again soon.


----------



## wwchi (Apr 27, 2016)

In Chicago I generally see them pre-boarding families with young children (under 10 I believe) along with seniors and those with disabilities. On trains with Bus Class, they board first, then seniors, families and disabled next, all ahead of general boarding. If they pre board families you shouldn't have trouble sitting together. If you are boarding somewhere along the way (not origination) I suppose it's pretty difficult!


----------

